# Squirrel and **** Pics.



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Snow blowing cold now, but can reflect back on a good week of hunting (and fishing). Saturday and Sunday killed and butchered a doe each day. Monday **** hunted. Tuesday broke out the boat and broke through ice to fish saugeye at O'Shaugnessy. Wednesday squirrel hunted. Last Friday I stayed home because it was our 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Ice was between 3/4 and 1 inch thick. Took a while to get to the warm water, which was still heavily stained. Disappointed in the results, but it was good to get a line in the water.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Gepetto, Sounds like a great week! Judging by the photos I'm betting your dogs had a ball. Mostly, congrats on your 50th wedding anniversary, and have many more.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow! that's one heck of a great week you had there. Congrats on 50 yrs. of marriage also.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Just curios about the dogs? One I would guess to be a redbone, the black one I have no idea, I have been looking into feists but they are alot smaller than yours. Some clarification maybe? Great job on all.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

These are OMCBA registered Mountain Curs. The brindle male is the father of the reddish female (though the OMCBA calls the color Yellow), and the other female in the box with the brindle male on the **** pic is a blood-related female pup, 8 mos old, belonging to a friend, on her second hunt and doing well.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Man that looks like fun! I really need to get a hunting dog or 2. You always have a partner that way.


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 21, 2011)

Impressivie, this is why my heros have always been cowboys.

William has got the bug so Santa was good and brought a OMC, 4 months old and full of promise.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Stevens Mountain Cur? I hunted coyotes with one AZ. the owner also used it for bears and mountain lion. Fearless quick and unrelenting dogs. I knew they were bread in Ky and southern Indiana but I have not seen them in Ohio. Great dogs, and thanks for the info.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

I have two buddies who hunt coyotes exclusively with theirs. Stevens are a breeder's line of Mt. Curs. Yes, they are fearless, smart, independent, athletic, keen-nosed, multi-purpose dogs with a strong desire to please their master. I tell people you get in front of a hound, but you get behind a Mt. Cur. Nothing crosses our property without my Digger dog's permission. He will even help me herd chicks into the henhouse.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you find that you have better success hunting squirrels with dogs? How do you recommend training the dogs for squirrel hunting?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is *NOTHING* like hunting squirrels with a good squirrel dog. I was able to hunt with a friend that had a mountain cur which he used primarily for squirrel and sometime ****, although that dog would run a fox and catch groundhogs too. Both Harold and Brownie are long gone to the never ending hunting grounds and I miss them both. 
THANKS FOR SHARING THE GREAT PICTURES


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't know about success because I haven't still-hunted squirrels for a bunch of years, but I sure do have a lot of fun with my own dogs. As for training them, get a pup and put him in a position to do what you want. Reward or encourage him when he does, discourage him when he does something wrong. Start with small steps and build. It's that simple, and that difficult in terms of time investment. If the dog is bred right and has the desire, your most important task is to stay out of its way.

I remember back to the early 60's and a Black and Tan pup I started treeing by dumping her out on grey squirrels around the OSU Oval, hissing her on. I'd be there at daybreak with her, before there was human traffic. Once a campus cop asked me what the hell I was doing, and when I told him, he said, "Oh," and went about his bidness. She learned quickly and turned into a fine **** dog without too much aid from older dogs. 

A fond memory. Times have changed.


----------

